# Apprenticeships



## butt3r_chick3n (Oct 22, 2005)

Anyone know good schools in the Vancouver BC area that offer good apprenticeship programs, and how they work?

Any info would be great.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Check out VCC, as far as I know, no private school offers apprenticeships. Apprenticeships are not for the faint-hearted, and most are for three years. If you move around from employer to employer during those three years, it isn't a good thing.

Don't jump in head first, this isn't Europe. Check out the program, check out the employer, work at the employers as a p/t or d/w to get a feel for the place.


----------



## butt3r_chick3n (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info. 

The restaraunt that I currently work in does do apprenticeships from VCC, so I wouldn't need to change employment if I did do that. One of my co-workers is currently doing the program, and he says it's pretty good with a lot of hands on work.


----------



## laprise (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi, 

Vancouver has some great school, but if you want a great set up, get hire at the Banff Spring Hotel, and start school at Sait after that...

Make sure that it i sin yuor contract at the hotel that you are entering school for apprentiship...

It's a great set up, and 99% of the students I have seen come out of that school were very good...
Good luck


----------



## butt3r_chick3n (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## andrew hope (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm headed to VCC this March for my first year's apprenticeship training. Afterwards I'm going to be looking for a new employer in B.C, am even considering the camps. If any one has ever worked as a camp cook in BC/Alberta tell me what its like?


----------

